

Show HN: Capsule introduction to wireframe 3d rendering - mjn
http://www.kmjn.org/notes/3d_rendering_intro.html

======
mjn
This is a tutorial I made for a class I teach. I wasn't entirely happy with
the existing online materials (e.g. Wikipedia's treatment is a bit scattered),
and graphics textbooks typically do a thorough but quite in-depth job. I
wanted something that was concise and completely self-contained, so someone
could implement a wireframe renderer in software completely from scratch using
it. The main compromise is that some of the derivations are therefore left
out, e.g. the perspective transform matrix is motivated conceptually, but then
simply given.

Clearly it could be improved with diagrams, and perhaps an HTML5 Canvas demo.
Just haven't had a chance to add those yet. Other kinds of feedback that could
improve the exposition are welcome!

